# Other .NET Programming > Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) & XAML forum >  looking an overview of Observerbalcollection, Objectset, ObjectQuery

## pschulz

(Using VS2010)
Does someone knows any webpage with an overview , saying which one of this objects to use to fill a listbox, Datagrid etc.  

Furthermore, I really often have to see, a datagrid or Listbox wasnt filld, no matter using .ToList() or .ArrayList or whatever.

----------

